# Mannheim Steamroller



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

It's more pop-synth than anything else.....

They're OK...... nothing I would use to try and instill fear in people, but it's something i would play at a fun halloween party.

Check amazon, you can listen to snippets there, and I believe the Mannheim Steamroller has a video you can watch.

Check the archives here in the music forum as well, I believe a few others chimed in with reviews in the past.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

jbrimaco-

Rich B is right that the cd music is more for a Halloween party, then for scaring. I bought this & enjoyed it. If it weren't for enjoying their first Halloween, I wouldn't have bought it. There is also a scary sounds disk included with the 3rd disk, being a dvd full of music videos. Mannheim Steamroller isn't for everyone. That is some people insist on having lyrics to their music. hehehehe.......


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Rich B and Haunty,
Thank you for the excellent feedback. I will have to see if youtube has a video to watch.
I would be interested in anyone elses feedback on the music.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://dev.shop-amgram.com/Merchant...e=AG1033-2&Category_Code=MCD7&Product_Count=4


music and video samples


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd have to say they were just ok. Nothing special. I think they should stick to Christmas.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Rich B and Halloweiner,

Thanks for the link and the feedback. I will see what other people have to say.


----------

